# 2020 small game



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Any one else as excited as me for the 2020 opener? I can’t wait to get out and start shooting! I got friend to come out with me this year he just took his course and he’s never hunted in his life, shoots at a range regularly but never been in the woods! Hopefully he loves it!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> Any one else as excited as me for the 2020 opener? I can’t wait to get out and start shooting! I got friend to come out with me this year he just took his course and he’s never hunted in his life, shoots at a range regularly but never been in the woods! Hopefully he loves it!


I'm sure he will I'm torn though Fishing is still good and I have to pass by my hunting grounds on the way but hey soon I'll hit the hunting grounds and then fish lol


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm ready to shoot some doves geese and squirrels.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Squirrels Rabbits and Pheasant and Turkey this year for me


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

First year in many for the squirrels, at least around the cabin, they need thinned bad ....don't really want to mess up the deer movement up in the woods but they to are coming around the cabin , might just set up a feeder there and fill my bucket list and get one of that porch , besides the shooting house porch on top of the hill where all my deer killing goes on

.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

ya13ya03 said:


> I'm ready to shoot some doves geese and squirrels.


love geese and squirrels, been two nervous to try dove, never have anyone to go with and I feel like I’d get peppered by some idiot. I really want to try it though! 



Upland said:


> Squirrels Rabbits and Pheasant and Turkey this year for me


 I did my first turkey hunt this spring it was a blast and I learned a ton! Do you have any luck in the fall hunts?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> love geese and squirrels, been two nervous to try dove, never have anyone to go with and I feel like I’d get peppered by some idiot. I really want to try it though!
> 
> I did my first turkey hunt this spring it was a blast and I learned a ton! Do you have any luck in the fall hunts?


I went and bought my turkey permit and got busy and didn't even get to go this year


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> love geese and squirrels, been two nervous to try dove, never have anyone to go with and I feel like I’d get peppered by some idiot. I really want to try it though!
> 
> I did my first turkey hunt this spring it was a blast and I learned a ton! Do you have any luck in the fall hunts?


I would love to go dove hunting and same have no one to go with or where


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I just moved from central ohio to northeast ohio (Portage County), so I am not familiar with the public hunting areas. I scouted a state wildlife area on Friday and think I found a promising area for squirrels with a stand of hickory trees and a spent shell. I don't see a restriction on using a rifle, so I might go with my 22. Usually start the season with a shotgun, until some leaves are down and the view through my scope brightens up.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specktur said:


> I just moved from central ohio to northeast ohio (Portage County), so I am not familiar with the public hunting areas. I scouted a state wildlife area on Friday and think I found a promising area for squirrels with a stand of hickory trees and a spent shell. I don't see a restriction on using a rifle, so I might go with my 22. Usually start the season with a shotgun, until some leaves are down and the view through my scope brightens up.


there are a few that restrict the use of 22's Just email them and they will give the info


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Specktur said:


> I just moved from central ohio to northeast ohio (Portage County), so I am not familiar with the public hunting areas. I scouted a state wildlife area on Friday and think I found a promising area for squirrels with a stand of hickory trees and a spent shell. I don't see a restriction on using a rifle, so I might go with my 22. Usually start the season with a shotgun, until some leaves are down and the view through my scope brightens up.


West Branch is no rifles for sure. ....you can use a 50 cal. at Berlin tho.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Uglystix said:


> West Branch is no rifles for sure. ....you can use a 50 cal. at Berlin tho.


 Thanks for the info. I got two early today with a 16 gauge pump using No.4 shot. The back half of one squirrel was so badly splintered I had to throw it out. My other option is and old 20-gauge. Makes hunting more challenging. It's heavy, have to pull back a hammer, and don't get a second shot.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

22 for me, might give them more of a chance and take one of the pistols out , but once they realize they are dying it might get harder..... they haven't been hunted by the past owner (24years) or by me YET( 14years).....


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Saw two today, couldn’t get a clear shot at em, but it was wonderful to get back out!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I haven’t truly squirrel hunted in years. I use to live for it but got more into dove and deer. I will definitely get back out this year a few times. I like the 22 also and if I’m feeling frisky I take the pistol out. My hands stay much cleaner if I take the pistol.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Specktur said:


> Thanks for the info. I got two early today with a 16 gauge pump using No.4 shot. The back half of one squirrel was so badly splintered I had to throw it out. My other option is and old 20-gauge. Makes hunting more challenging. It's heavy, have to pull back a hammer, and don't get a second shot.


Try the Remington XLR #5 shot for your 20 gauge. I use that in my 20-G pump for squirrels, and it's more than adequate without tearing up the meat. Probably too much power for that 10 yard shot, but perfect for when they're 125 feet up in an old shag hickory.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

G-Patt said:


> Try the Remington XLR #5 shot for your 20 gauge.


 That's what I used this morning. The squirrel I got at first light fell in the briars below the tree branch. I spent about 45 minutes cutting by way to it with the pruners that I had. Turned out to be a red squirrel. For the second squirrel that was high in the trees, I had to wait a good while until I could catch it sitting on a branch. When I went to put it in my game pouch I found that I had left the top of the pouch unzipped after I cleaned it last. The red squirrel had fallen out. No big loss.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Finally tried dove hunting! Got 5, it was a great first time out! Took a picture of the first dove!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> Finally tried dove hunting! Got 5, it was a great first time out! Took a picture of the first dove!


Well if your not hooked from the hunt, you will be when you eat those tasty little birds.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Well if your not hooked from the hunt, you will be when you eat those tasty little birds.


Yep! Flying steak


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Bprice1031 said:


> Well if your not hooked from the hunt, you will be when you eat those tasty little birds.





1MoreKast said:


> Yep! Flying steak


 got any good recipes?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

stonen12 said:


> got any good recipes?


I always liked the bacon wrap and put on the grill! My kids always liked them cooked that way too. Half the time when I get done cooking, there's only half of what I first put on the grill left.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

stonen12 said:


> got any good recipes?


As Bprice said above is an excellent way. I've done it that way too and it's a great appetizer! I would recommend first just taking one breast, drizzle a little olive oil over top and season with salt, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder. Throw it on the grill or pan and cook it through. Doesn't take very long. But this way you can get a general taste for them. They have little fat but a very good flavor. 

The bacon wrapped, jalepeno popper style way is fantastic. Small jalepeno cut in half long ways. Throw some cream cheese and cheddar cheese in there. Then sandwich the cheese stuffed pepper with dove breast meat and tie it all together with a thick slice of bacon. Oh man...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They are really good wrapped in bacon. I’m eating cold doves for lunch today. The quickest way to cook them is to remove the breast plate and two breasts in one piece, marinate in Italian dressing, and grill. I dip them in horsey sauce. These are cold in my lunch today, but still pretty tasty.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

stonen12 said:


> got any good recipes?


They don't even make it in the house. My boys clean em and grill em right after they shoot them. Flying steak is a good description.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

How old are you guys? Just asking


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

9Left said:


> How old are you guys? Just asking


 24, how bout you?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Here’s today’s birds marinating







in Italian dressing until about 6:00 when they go on the charcoal with 6 venison burgers.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Finished product. One bird was pretty shot up and didn’t make the cut. The other 14 birds got devoured.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I had mine today, I loved em really did remind me of steak! Wish I had better field around me to get limits but I’ll take a few birds here and few birds there I guess!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> in Italian dressing


 Those look great !
I've used Italian dressing on doves, waterfowl and occasionally squirrels. Ever try raspberry vinaigrette dressing ?? 
Outstanding !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I haven’t tried that, but it sounds good. I will have to pick up a bottle.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow muddy those look delicious. I'm saving my dove for jalapeno poppers for deer gun camp but looking at those on the grill I might change my mind.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm surprised we haven't seen more photos of people or their kids out for some early season fun. I know it's early but, somebody has to be getting out there and hunting already this year. I'm positive not everyone hunts as bad as me.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I took one of my sons squirrel hunting, saw 3 black squirrels but he couldn’t get a good shot. Two were running away from us and one was on the wrong side of the tree from him and gave us the slip when we moved. Still made for some fun and excitement!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm surprised we haven't seen more photos of people or their kids out for some early season fun. I know it's early but, somebody has to be getting out there and hunting already this year. I'm positive not everyone hunts as bad as me.


I don’t know my hunts have been pretty rough, very similar to to con dawgs, wrong side of the tree and giving me the slip 


CoonDawg92 said:


> I took one of my sons squirrel hunting, saw 3 black squirrels but he couldn’t get a good shot. Two were running away from us and one was on the wrong side of the tree from him and gave us the slip when we moved. Still made for some fun and excitement!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out to WBranch this morning squirrel hunting, saw three and no shots, all on the ground and two doing the chase game all over out of range. Did see a lot of deer sign in the oaks, big prints and smaller ones. Still a lot of underbrush, can’t wait for late season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

